# Switching from left to right...how to?



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

My boys have been shooting BB and pellets, along with archery for some time. Both are very proficient, but my eldest (10ish) is left eye dominant. He's willing to learn archery as a lefty, but is very much deadset against being a left handed rifleman.
In the older days, the standard was to basically blindfold the left eye and force the use of the right. Is this still practiced...and is it effective? He's willing to learn to use his right eye even with work involved.

Matt

P.S. The main reason is that the rifles I and his granddads have set aside for him are all righty shooters and he values the memories more than the $$ of the guns, so I want to assist him the best I can.
Thanks!


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Put a simple removable patch over the left lense of his shooting glasses. Using a scope will also help.

I shoot everything both handed. Trained myself starting about his age, maybe that's why I don't really have a dominant eye.

I can't understand why so many people refuse to learn to use their 'weak' side.

ETA: Why is he "very much deadset against being a left handed rifleman"? It's a lot better to be able to shoot with _either _hand.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Question!
What makes a gun a "righty shooter"????????? Or a "lefty shooter" if'n there is such a thing?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a lefty, and all I own are right handed guns it's not hard at all when you get used to it.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Micheal said:


> Question!
> What makes a gun a "righty shooter"????????? Or a "lefty shooter" if'n there is such a thing?


Of course there is! If the action ejections cartridges to the right, it's a righty! If it ejects left it's a lefty! Is that clear now?

Being a leftist myself, I've have to shell out the extra bucks to buy left-handed rifles special order (Thank you Savage!). They're out there, but few and far between. I've just gotten used to hot brass wizzing past my nose and shoot right-handed guns that I buy at the store off the shelf like everybody else.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

coolrunnin said:


> I'm a lefty, and all I own are right handed guns it's not hard at all when you get used to it.


I'm naturally left handed, as well. It just seemed dumb to me to make using most guns harder than it has to be. Plus, if anything happens to _either_ hand (or eye, for that matter), I can keep shooting without missing a beat.

It was really nice back when I was doing a lot of archery. When one set of muscles got tired, I'd just switch to the other bow, and keep on shooting!


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

MichaelK! said:


> Of course there is! If the action ejections cartridges to the right, it's a righty! If it ejects left it's a lefty! Is that clear now?
> 
> Being a leftist myself, I've have to shell out the extra bucks to buy left-handed rifles special order (Thank you Savage!). They're out there, but few and far between. I've just gotten used to hot brass wizzing past my nose and shoot right-handed guns that I buy at the store off the shelf like everybody else.


The old style Win 94's and 92's were ambidextrous (ejected straight up).

All break and falling block actions are ambidextrous, as well.

Ithaca model 37's eject straight down.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

coolrunnin said:


> I'm a lefty, and all I own are right handed guns it's not hard at all when you get used to it.


DITTO now that the difference be told. :thumb: 

Thanks MichaelK for the explanation of the making of a "righty/lefty" gun; who woulda thunk...... :smack but then again I've don't ever recall a time that I've had "hot brass wissing past my nose" to notice the difference. :cowboy: 
When I (paper) target practice it's only one shot at a time and during the hunt my attention is always toward the target and beyond, not what goes on near my nose.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

First I would make sure he is Left Eye Dominate.If he is I would still try to get him to adjust for Right Hand,it can be done.

big rockpile


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Shoot with both eyes open....and learn to shoot with both hands/arms.....someone that can shoot both left and right handed well has an advantage.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am left handed, was left eye dominate, shot both left and right until I lost the use of my trigger finger at 20. I changed to right handed only and it comes natural. I have shot cowboy action for years and have to shoot all right handed. I have a crossover holster for the left side, I have actually won fast draw competitions this way. It isn't hard to change over, just practice, practice, practice. I made sure my kids learned both ways, just in case. It does come in handy....James


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Reading the title of this thread, I thought you were wondering how to switch from liberal to conservative, and I was going to advise pulling head out of rear:hrm: Oh this is about shooting:smack


----------



## NVSmith (Aug 12, 2010)

I never had any problems shooting left handed unless the extractor/ejector combo threw the brass back in my face. In fact, by canting a bolt action rifle and working the action with my left hand I was just about as fast (and accurate) as the right handed guys. I picked up a left handed Remington 788 in .308 and couldn't get used to it. I like the 788 but not the lefty version.
NOTE: I do NOT shoot right handed flintlocks!! It's just as easy to build a left handed one.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I was born left handed. My brother said dad would get mad and make me use my right hand. Apparently lefties write sloppy. So I'm pretty ambidextrous about most things. Shotguns and rifles I naturally feel comfortable shooting left handed. Though I shoot just as well right handed. Handguns feel weird left handed, so I usually shoot right handed. I still shoot equally well with either hand. 

Some friends and I were shooting clay pigeons. They were rubbing it in that they were much better than me. Made a bet that I could beat them if we all switched to our off hands. I won the bet, they couldn't hit anything.

I wasn't old enough to remember being made right handed and becoming ambidextrous. So all I can offer is lots of practice and will power.


----------

